# Marineland Reef Capable lighting



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anyone here used these for any amount of time? I'm currently using a 2 x 54w T5HO on a standard 90g tank and I have a chance to get the reef capable for a good deal... I'd love to save on the hydro and I think it should be better than the current light? Leathers and softies only...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I guess I'll be the guinea pig  I just ordered it...
And a Marineland LED hood for my 20g brackish. And a double bright for my low light 29g.
Not looking forward to that bill but I *HAVE* to get my hydro use down before the AC and pool pump turn on


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Well I guess I'll be the guinea pig  I just ordered it...
> And a Marineland LED hood for my 20g brackish. And a double bright for my low light 29g.
> Not looking forward to that bill but I *HAVE* to get my hydro use down before the AC and pool pump turn on


you will be Adventure  and not he guinea pig

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, yea. Luckily, there isn't anything in this tank that I'd be devastated to lose (except my puffer). I do have some macroalgaes, but they should be okay, but essentially it's where all excess leathers and xenias, hitchhiker crabs, and extra live rocks go...
I'll keep everyone posted...



sig said:


> you will be Adventure  and not he guinea pig


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ugh, haven't heard good things about them so far, especially the spread on them. Sorry I didn't see your thread sooner. Either way, let us know how the growth etc. goes.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No worries, I think it will do ok for my purposes. I wouldn't even consider it for my reef but I think it will be as good as or better than what it's replacing for this tank. I will definitely keep everyone posted...
Can't wait until Tuesday when they come in 



Chris S said:


> ugh, haven't heard good things about them so far, especially the spread on them. Sorry I didn't see your thread sooner. Either way, let us know how the growth etc. goes.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

its wednesday!!!!!


how are they? I was always curious about them. keep us all posted on their effectiveness~!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The jerks sent me the wrong one, I wanted the 48-60", they sent me the 24-36" 

I can return it, but... if anyone wants one, I can sell it instead. I can beat the BA's price but I don't know exactly by how much...let me know and I'll figure out exactly what I can do...

I did get the full hood with crappy little LEDs and it's great for my non-planted F8 tank. I like the double-bright too. The Marineland LEDs are a very visually pleasant light at the very least and I still have high hopes for the Reef Capable on the softie tank...



PACMAN said:


> its wednesday!!!!!
> 
> how are they? I was always curious about them. keep us all posted on their effectiveness~!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Strangely I may actually be interested in the 24" reef capable for a FOWLR tank...please PM me a price when you decide on one Carmen.

Just wondering what you mean by getting the full hood?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, will let you know tomorrow...

Marineland sells the LED hood only, in sizes that fit most common tanks. It's super rinky-dink, cheap plastic, and I don't imagine the LED fixture that sits on it would even sustain low light plants. It's the same hood that's sold in the new Tetra branded LED aquarium sets. But it's a pretty light for my unplanted 20g brackish tank, and it will be dirt cheap to run...

https://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=5506&mid=3228



gucci17 said:


> Strangely I may actually be interested in the 24" reef capable for a FOWLR tank...please PM me a price when you decide on one Carmen.
> 
> Just wondering what you mean by getting the full hood?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

carmenh said:


> Ok, will let you know tomorrow...
> 
> Marineland sells the LED hood only, in sizes that fit most common tanks. It's super rinky-dink, cheap plastic, and I don't imagine the LED fixture that sits on it would even sustain low light plants. It's the same hood that's sold in the new Tetra branded LED aquarium sets. But it's a pretty light for my unplanted 20g brackish tank, and it will be dirt cheap to run...
> 
> https://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=5506&mid=3228


Oic, you're saying your ordered it for your double bright?

but you do have the reef bright one in 24" right? That's what I might be interested to use on my 24" cube but I don't think it will be sufficient to light up my tank by itself. I may have to find a T5HO fixture to supplement it.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes. The available one is a Reef Capable 24-36".
I ordered 3 different types for 3 different tanks and they only screwed up on the Reef Capable. (The one I was dying to get, of course)
Will let you know when I get to work...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, got my 48-60" Reef Capable today. I remains to be seen how it does with my softies but damn it's bright and oh so pretty 
So anyone know how this would do on an easy, non CO2 planted tank that is currently doing well with 2 T5HO's (One 10,000k, one 6700k)?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, so these lights have been on my tank for 2 weeks. 

The same week I put it on, I replaced my Coralife Super Skimmer with a new SWC skimmer. In that time period, my nitrates (which have been as high as 100) have gone way down, to around 30. I add this because I don't know how that variable might affect the soft corals and leathers in the tank.

Everything looks like crap. I just pulled out a dead leather, and I didn't think anything could kill those things! It was straight under the light, so I suppose it could have been *too much*? But because the lights (as Chris S noted) have very little spread, I can't just move it forward, and it's really not set up to be raised at all. 

I think I'll just put my old t5 unit back on and use this one for the moonlights 

Glad I got one heck of a deal on it...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're considering selling it just send me a PM with your asking price. I was thinking of ordering one from MOPS during their month long sale anyway.
--
Paul


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I want to sell it or not. If I decide to, I'll let you know first...



Y2KGT said:


> If you're considering selling it just send me a PM with your asking price. I was thinking of ordering one from MOPS during their month long sale anyway.
> --
> Paul


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Carmen


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

yesturday I saw a 75 gallon tank with the reef capable unit on it supporting a haddoni carpet anemone.

I want to keep my eye on the tank to see how its doing with that lighting.


----------

